
Too Much Freedom Is Dangerous: Understanding IE 11 CVE-2015-2419 Exploitation - omriher
http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/02/10/too-much-freedom-is-dangerous-understanding-ie-11-cve-2015-2419-exploitation/
======
whoopdedo
An good analysis. But why the "too much freedom" headline?

